
We Went Back to Visit Gödel, Escher, and Bach - self
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/07/we-went-back-to-visit-godel-escher-and-bach/
======
hindsightbias
“When not working full time as a Cloud Architect for the little software
company Microsoft, Walter devotes his time to writing about intelligent design
for Evolution News and Views”

A Discovery Institute blog

------
qtplatypus
I kind of think that the author missed the point of GEB. I never read it as
being about AI bug more a work exploring self reference.

